# Public land can produce....



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

Took 11 yrs and countless hours...haha I still think it was worth it!









Everyone says its not possible to shoot trophy's on public land... Its significantly less likely and they come fewer and farther between, but it seems to me that the wait makes it that much sweeter. I don't remember a proudr moment of hunting than when this buck wandered out of the tamaracs and fell victim to the .308 at 30 yds,,,


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Pretty one!!


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

man that thing has a lot of length to him. Congrats...


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice deer. congrats. :beer:


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

Impressive height to that rack. Very nice deer.


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

Great buck congrats way to go i got a monster several years ago on some public land


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks! He's gonna find his way to the wall, as soon as I find a good local guy to do it....


----------



## j elky (Nov 8, 2007)

birdog105,

Very nice deer!!!

I know of a good taxidermist in the Pine river area if your interested.

Jeff


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

Beautiful deer and congrats!!

I have a whole wall full of public land trophies from Minn., I love letting people think exactly as you did.

A friend of mine from Bloomington has 29 deer that make the state record book, they score from 140-189, they are all from a small piece of public ground between XXXXXX and X.


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

dc240nt said:


> they are all from a small piece of public ground between XXXXXX and X.


I hope you are lying about the location; otherwise, it'll be overhunted quickly with that kind of recommendation.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

birdog105 said:


> Took 11 yrs and countless hours...haha I still think it was worth it!
> 
> Everyone says its not possible to shoot trophy's on public land... Its significantly less likely and they come fewer and farther between, but it seems to me that the wait makes it that much sweeter. I don't remember a proudr moment of hunting than when this buck wandered out of the tamaracs and fell victim to the .308 at 30 yds,,,


You weren't hear a year ago, but I took a real nice buck from public land last year. There is a pic on here somewhere, if you look. And, yes, it is possible. All of my best bucks have come from private land.


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

Congrats on a great looking buck!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh, yeah. Congrats on a nice buck. Feels good don't it?


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Great looking deer, congrats!! He's got some height on that rack :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

birdog105,

Happy to see you can find time to hunt. Now can you find time to send my dog antennae that you promised to mail over a month ago?

Gave you plenty of time and request through pms...now your name is mud in my book.


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

I brought it to the post office 10-27-08  , dunno what to tell you man, sorry you feel that way... Will check with them tomorrow when I get off work :-?


----------

